# [Selling] Character Portraits starting at $25



## erwtenpeller (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello good people of ENworld!

I am a freelance artist, specializing in the fantastic. I'm an avid gamer myself, both behind the screen as a Dungeon Master and as a player. I started drawing my own and my friends' characters whenever it would come up, and that sort of naturally involved into a funny little business on the side. I absolutely _adore_ bringing people's cranial creations to life with a drawing, so I'm keeping my prices as low as I can afford to. I _want_ to draw your characters! 

To see more of my work, you can check out my *Tumblr* or my *Portfolio*. 

If you're interested, send me a PM on ENworld, or e-mail me at: erwtenpeller [at] gmail [dot] com!

A sample:

*Mable & Myrtle Crook, two witch sisters.*
( Human Druid, Human Sorcerer )







*Sylvia Growing*
( Tiefling Druid )




*Grath Drondakuul*
( Dragonborn Fighter )





To see more of my work, you can check out my *Tumblr* or my *Portfolio*. 

If you're interested, send me a PM on ENworld, or e-mail me at: erwtenpeller [at] gmail [dot] com!


----------

